# 6ft x 3ft Melamine Board?



## Jaganath (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi, does anyone know where I can get 6ft x 2.5ft or 6ft x 3ft melamine board that's woodgrain effect (not white)?

I've seen the 8ft x 2ft boards Homebase etc. do, but 2ft just isn't tall enough for the viv I need to build (6ft x 2.5ft x 2.5ft).

I've asked some local companies but the prices for bespoke sizes are huge (£355!)

Thanks,
Aaron.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

the boards i use are 9ft x 6ft all in woodgrain patterns.

plenty of companies do them.

it's just a case of finding a company near you that supplies them as most won't deliver too far.

good luck and £355 is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over the top, lol


----------



## Jaganath (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi - yeah that's the problem I've been having, I'm in Swindon, Wiltshire and the only local companies I've found were a rip off.


----------



## Spawn (Oct 19, 2009)

you tried B&Q? i bought boards from there years ago think they were around that size


----------



## Jaganath (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi - Nothing over 2 ft wide on the DIY sites.
Found some huge laminated mdf boards on eBay but they are pick up only... from Yorkshire... D'oh!


----------



## mark1985 (Jun 9, 2010)

ive googles some caravan places and came up with this Furniture Board 15mm Puntinella from Camper-Parts.Net they sell the furniture board in HUGE sizes but unsure of delivery..............worth a try looking at the carvan things or just google light weight furniture board and it will come up with loads more :2thumb:...............hope this helps


----------



## Jaganath (Sep 10, 2010)

Cool - thanks Mark I'll check it out, can't believe how difficult it is to find 6ft x 3ft boards?!


----------



## maccaspost (Nov 5, 2010)

I recently purchased a huge board 6x4 (i think) from this company near Bath. They all sorts of colours and grains and all the edging that you will need.

If you give them a little notice and some measurements they will happily cut them for you as well. 

So the good news is that we are no longer dependant on B&Q in the Bristol Area. 

good luck

www.avonplywood.co.uk


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

i used the white board from Homebase as it was the cheapest option compared to the wood effect ones and then i just covered it with Wood efect Vinyl also sold at homebase.
Have a look at my Build http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/678457-my-home-made-viv.html


----------

